# Mac can't Screen Share over WiFi



## stefanyoungs (Feb 7, 2011)

iMac running 10.6.6 connected by Ethernet to Linksys WAG160N

MacBook running 10.6.6. When connected by Ethernet I can ScreenShare the the iMac's screen, and I can see the iMac's iTunes Library on my MacBook. BUT when the MacBook is connecting via wifi, the MacBook can only access the Internet, it cannot ScreenShare the iMac's screen, neither can it see the iMac's iTunes library.

I have confirmed that the MacBook can ScreenShare fine with another Mac on another network, so the suspect here is the router setup.

Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## stefanyoungs (Feb 7, 2011)

I answered my own problem by updating the Linksys router firmware. Sometimes just asking the question suggests an answer!

I can now get the same services over wifi as from ethernet.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I bet that updating it reset some of the settings of the router. Many wireless routers have a setting where it treats the WiFi and wired networks as separate and will not let them cross-talk. If that option was on, then it describes the problem you had.


----------



## stefanyoungs (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for your interest. I did look through the router to see if I could find a relevant setting for binding wifi and ethernet networks, but for the life of me I couldn't see a thing. Not being a router specialist it's a case of the blind leading the blind here.

Do you have a clue as to what I should look for? It's always more satisfying if you know why the fix worked.

I've assumed the problem I described was the result of a bug in the router firmware, but the release notes made no mention of this problem, so it may well be as you suggest.

Thanks again.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I've never used a Linksys, so I have no idea. But now that it works, it might be better not to muck around in the router.


----------

